# A hilly city



## Reverend Joe

Oi,

Lisboa é conhecida como 'a cidade das sete colinas' ou claro, 'the city of the seven hills' em inglês.
Então, qual seria o melhor adjetivo na frase 'Lisbon is a _hilly_ city'? Parece-me óbvio que '_montanhoso_' não serve neste caso - que tal 'uma cidade _escarpada_'?

Todas as sugestões são bem-vindas!

Valeu!


----------



## Alderamin

Eu não estaria à procura do adjectivo, traduzia como "Lisboa é a cidade das sete colinas", não ser que o seu texto remeta para uma área mais técnica, como a geografia.
No Norte, sim, diria que o relevo é mais acidentado / escarpado que no Sul ou no Centro, aqui a terra é mais uniforme.
Mas sobre as sete colinas, o melhor é ouvir a opinião dos membros naturais de Lisboa.
Deixo, no entanto, este "link" que possivelmente já consultou, para ter mais ideias.
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sete_Colinas_de_Lisboa


----------



## Carfer

Reverend Joe said:


> Oi,
> 
> Lisboa é conhecida como 'a cidade das sete colinas' ou claro, 'the city of the seven hills' em inglês.
> Então, qual seria o melhor adjetivo na frase 'Lisbon is a _hilly_ city'? Parece-me óbvio que '_montanhoso_' não serve neste caso - que tal 'uma cidade _escarpada_'?
> 
> Todas as sugestões são bem-vindas!
> 
> Valeu!



Como diz a Alderamin, _'cidade acidentada'._


----------



## Reverend Joe

Olá Alderamin e Carfer,

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Reverend Joe said:


> Olá Alderamin e Carfer,
> 
> Muito obrigado!



Lisboa é o exemplo perfeito para '_a hilly city'. _Aliás, as semelhanças com São Francisco não se limitam às pontes nem aos eléctricos/cable cars. O relevo é bastante parecido também, por isso, se descrever São Francisco como '_a hilly city' _está correcto (e eu julgo que está),então  o mesmo se pode dizer de Lisboa.


----------



## Reverend Joe

Carfer said:


> Lisboa é o exemplo perfeito para '_a hilly city'. _Aliás, as semelhanças com São Francisco não se limitam às pontes nem aos eléctricos/cable cars. O relevo é bastante parecido também, por isso, se descrever São Francisco como '_a hilly city' _está correcto (e eu julgo que está),então  o mesmo se pode dizer de Lisboa.



Além disso, na hora de escrever minha primeira mensagem, estava pensando na minha cidade aqui na Inglaterra, Sheffield. Embora ela não tenha nenhuma das belezas de Lisboa, nem a fama, dá para dizer que o relevo delas tem uma certa semelhança. 
Portanto, escolhi os dois exemplos mais famosos de 'cidades acidentadas' que vieram à cabeça, Lisboa e São Francisco!


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> Como diz a Alderamin, _'cidade acidentada'._



Carfer, não seria melhor "cidade de relevo acidentado", conforme eu referi?
Não sei, parece-me que "cidade acidentada" poderá dar origem a outra interpretação... faz-me lembrar uma cidade com trânsito caótico que causa acidentes com frequência.
Claro que dentro de um determinado contexto, o sentido muda logo.
O que acha?


----------



## marta12

Eu diria: uma cidade de colinas.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Perdoem-me a lisboetice (ou mehor ainda, a alfacice) mas para mim não há cá "hill city" nenhuma. *
Lisbon, the city of seven hills.* Like Rome.

This can be useful: 

List of cities claimed to be built on seven hills


----------



## Alderamin

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Perdoem-me a lisboetice (ou mehor ainda, a alfacice) mas para mim não há cá "hill city" nenhuma. *
> Lisbon, the city of seven hills.* Like Rome.
> 
> This can be useful:
> 
> List of cities claimed to be built on seven hills



Por esse motivo, dizia eu ao Reverend Joe para não procurar o adjectivo em português para "hilly", mas sim traduzir como "Lisboa, cidade das 7 colinas", outra designação pela qual é conhecida.
Esta designação tem por origem uma lenda, é natural que o 4translatingenglish não encare a sua cidade dessa forma. Eu também era capaz de reagir assim, por isso acho que entendi o que quis dizer.


----------



## Reverend Joe

Está bem, obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Perdoem-me a lisboetice (ou mehor ainda, a alfacice) mas para mim não há cá "hill city" nenhuma. *
> Lisbon, the city of seven hills.* Like Rome.
> 
> This can be useful:
> 
> List of cities claimed to be built on seven hills



Essa agora, Translating! Como não? Então uma cidade que tem, pelo menos três funiculares (Bica, Glória e Lavra), todos na zona histórica (Paris, por exemplo, só tem um, o do Sacré-Coeur), um elevador (o de Santa Justa) que liga duas ruas confinantes (a do Ouro e o Largo do Carmo) mas que têm entre si um desnível de mais de trinta metros, que do Rossio até ao topo do Parque Eduardo VII é sempre a subir- e muito, que deixa os bofes de fora a quem se atrever a subir a pé a colina do Castelo ou a Rua do Alecrim, que está cheia de miradouros no seu núcleo histórico (conhece algum miradouro num sítio plano?) (e podia continuar os exemplos se não fosse enfadonho) não é uma cidade acidentada, uma _'hilly city'_? 
A história das sete colinas pode ser uma treta, de facto, mas basta olhar para uma foto da cidade tirada do meio do rio e vê-se bem quão acidentada é. Ou então, avalie por esta foto do elevador de Santa Justa http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elevador_de_Santa_Justa




Alderamin said:


> Por esse motivo, dizia eu ao Reverend Joe para não procurar o adjectivo em português para "hilly", mas sim traduzir como "Lisboa, cidade das 7 colinas", outra designação pela qual é conhecida.
> Esta designação tem por origem uma lenda, é natural que o 4translatingenglish não encare a sua cidade dessa forma. Eu também era capaz de reagir assim, por isso acho que entendi o que quis dizer.



Peço desculpa, Alderamin. '_Acidente_', segundo os dicionário (e o uso, que continua bem vivo), não é só aquele que produz sangue e chapa batida. É também _'i__rregularidade do terreno, quebra, ondulação, fragosidade'. 'Acidentado' _significa_ 'variado, cheio de acidentes, __montanhoso'. 'Cidade acidentada'_ é expressão corrente, com sua licença. Olhe para estre trecho do mais recente livro do Mário de Carvalho ("O Varandim"), que vem muito a propósito: "_Morar numa *cidade acidentada *pode ser divertido quando se é novo e rampas e ladeiras convocam os músculos juvenis ao exercício. mas, á medida que a idade declina, aplica-se a cidade a lograr os velhos. E sempre que eles retomam o fôlego no fio das esquinas, oferece-lhes ela mais caminho, tropeços e cansaços, como se os punisse por insistirem nos dias."_


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer, eu não disse que "cidade acidentada" estaria incorrecto, até porque sugeri também esse termo, mas depois fiquei na dúvida se não levaria a outra interpretação.
É certo que tratando-se de uma área mais técnica essa expressão encaixa como uma luva.
No texto do Reverend Joe, talvez "cidade das 7 colinas" transmitisse melhor a ideia de "hilly".
Como eu sei o que é uma cidade acidentada e gosto bem dela, muito granítica e perto de mim, tenho aqui uma escarpa bem conhecida 

PS: Não tem de pedir desculpa, nem licença


----------



## Reverend Joe

If it's ok with everyone, the following will be in English so that I can express myself more clearly...

Sorry for any confusion or any offence caused, as that certainly wasn't my intention, and thank you Carfer and Alderamin for your latest clarifications - they clear things up nicely for me!

As you well know, to describe an urban environment or a rural one in English,  the adjective 'hilly' more than fits the bill. What's more, it can be used as much in a day to day conversation as it can in a more technical, geographical one. As far as I'm concerned, it's a common adjective in everyday use and I wanted to look up its equivalent in Portuguese. Of course, one should never aim to either impose what's normal in one's native language on to a foreign language, or expect a direct translation 100% of the time. Nevertheless, as you can see, I went ahead and asked the question. 

So it seems that in Lisbon's case, some people prefer it to be known as the 'cidade das 7 colinas' to convey the idea of _hilliness _or_ hilly _in the Portuguese capital. However, after reading Carfer's latest post, I see that 'cidade acidentada' is one other way to convey that idea. 

Thank you once again to everyone for all your help - I always appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Alderamin

You're welcome Reverend Joe.
In fact, Carfer and other member's opinions who are from Lisbon are the best people to express and give their suggestions.
I've just "followed" the legend of the seven hills which in my view translates better the meaning of "hilly".
 As for "acidentada" it's a second choice if you want to set a tone more technical.


----------



## mglenadel

Reverend Joe said:


> Oi,
> 
> Lisboa é conhecida como 'a cidade das sete colinas' ou claro, 'the city of the seven hills' em inglês.
> Então, qual seria o melhor adjetivo na frase 'Lisbon is a _hilly_ city'? Parece-me óbvio que '_montanhoso_' não serve neste caso - que tal 'uma cidade _escarpada_'?
> 
> Todas as sugestões são bem-vindas!
> 
> Valeu!



Neste caso, como é comum ocorrer, não há um adjetivo em português que se encaixe com perfeição A língua inglesa é muito rica em adjetivos, e tudo pode se tornar adjetivo). Quando isto acontece, eu geralmente uso uma construção alternativa, como por exemplo: "Lisboa, [uma] cidade com muitas colinas..."


----------



## marta12

Eu insisto que '_cidade de colinas_' era o suficiente e que não fica nada mal.


----------



## Carfer

Reverend Joe não anda à procura de um cognome para atribuir a Lisboa. Se andasse, _'cidade das sete colinas' _serviria muito bem, mesmo que seja falso. Não é verdade que a cidade tenha sete colinas. Não ocupava sequer cinco quando Frei Nicolau de Oliveira, cheio de fervor patriótico, lhe atribuiu essa designação no século XVII. Hoje, que é muito maior, estende-se por bem mais de sete. E o que está em causa nessa designação não é a orografia da cidade, mas uma suposta emulação com Roma. Estão a ver, para um frade, e ainda por cima patriota, Lisboa não podia ficar atrás da que era vista, na altura, como a capital da cristandade, a cidade mais importante do mundo. Logo, se Roma tinha sete colinas, Lisboa não podia ter menos.
O que Reverend Joe quer dizer, acho eu, é que Lisboa não é uma cidade plana, e, para isso, _'cidade acidentada' _é a minha escolha. Se quiserem um paralelo, denominar Paris como _'Cidade Luz' _não é o mesmo que dizer que é uma _'cidade luminosa' _(nesse aspecto Lisboa bate-a aos pontos, folgadamente, como qualquer cidade do Sul).


----------



## marta12

Eu *só* falei em* colinas*.
Acho que fica muito mais bonito do que dizer 'cidade acidentada'.
Tenho muita pena, mas é a minha opinião e claro que aceito a sua!


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

The point here, Reverend Joe, and the point I think we all missed, is what do you want it for. If you're writing a touristic brochure and you need a easily recognised synonym for Lisbon that is also informative of what local people call their city, you should use the coined expression "city of seven hills". The same way, when we speak of New York and we call it the Big Apple or "the city that never sleeps", everyone knows what city it is. If you say "welcome to the city who is described as resembling to an apple and where people are always awake" no one knows what you're talking about. You must use the coined expression. (Not to mention that New Yorkers wouldn't be pleased at what would read as a very sloppy reference to the "Big Apple", wouldn't you agree?)
The same goes for Paris, "cidade luz", or for Rio de Janeiro "cidade maravilhosa", etc. 
I hope I got my pont across this time.
If you're describing the geography itself, I would advise "ruas muito inclinadas", "várias colinas", etc, depending on the meaning. Personally, I wouldn't use "acidentado" to describe the streets of a city; I would use it to describe the countryside and I would use the frequent expression "terreno acidentado". But that's a matter of personal taste.
On the other hand, it really depends on what you're writing about. You mean "to convey the idea of _hilliness _or_ hilly _in the Portuguese capital", but who are you writing for and with what purpose? Let's say you're warning people who are planning on going around Lisbon on a bike that it may not be the best idea. You could have a sentence like:

As ruas de Lisboa, cidade conhecida como a cidade das sete colinas, são muito inclinadas, cheias de subidas e descidas íngremes, e não se aconselha o uso da bicicleta para passeios de lazer. Antes é preferível viajar de eléctrico, ou usar os elevadores panorâmicos...

Hope it's clear now.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Carfer said:


> Reverend Joe não anda à procura de um cognome para atribuir a Lisboa. Se andasse, _'cidade das sete colinas' _serviria muito bem, mesmo que seja falso. Não é verdade que a cidade tenha sete colinas. Não ocupava sequer cinco quando Frei Nicolau de Oliveira, cheio de fervor patriótico, lhe atribuiu essa designação no século XVII. Hoje, que é muito maior, estende-se por bem mais de sete. E o que está em causa nessa designação não é a orografia da cidade, mas uma suposta emulação com Roma. Estão a ver, para um frade, e ainda por cima patriota, Lisboa não podia ficar atrás da que era vista, na altura, como a capital da cristandade, a cidade mais importante do mundo. Logo, se Roma tinha sete colinas, Lisboa não podia ter menos.
> O que Reverend Joe quer dizer, acho eu, é que Lisboa não é uma cidade plana, e, para isso, _'cidade acidentada' _é a minha escolha. Se quiserem um paralelo, denominar Paris como _'Cidade Luz' _não é o mesmo que dizer que é uma _'cidade luminosa' _(nesse aspecto Lisboa bate-a aos pontos, folgadamente, como qualquer cidade do Sul).



Eu percebo perfeitamente o seu ponto de vista e o enquadramento histórico que forneceu.
Para mim, não ficou claro para que efeito Reverend Joe quer a expressão.


----------



## Reverend Joe

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> The point here, Reverend Joe, and the point I think we all missed, is what do you want it for. If you're writing a touristic brochure and you need a easily recognised synonym for Lisbon that is also informative of what local people call their city, you should use the coined expression "city of seven hills". The same way, when we speak of New York and we call it the Big Apple or "the city that never sleeps", everyone knows what city it is. If you say "welcome to the city who is described as resembling to an apple and where people are always awake" no one knows what you're talking about. You must use the coined expression. (Not to mention that New Yorkers wouldn't be pleased at what would read as a very sloppy reference to the "Big Apple", wouldn't you agree?)
> The same goes for Paris, "cidade luz", or for Rio de Janeiro "cidade maravilhosa", etc.
> I hope I got my pont across this time.
> If you're describing the geography itself, I would advise "ruas muito inclinadas", "várias colinas", etc, depending on the meaning. Personally, I wouldn't use "acidentado" to describe the streets of a city; I would use it to describe the countryside and I would use the frequent expression "terreno acidentado". But that's a matter of personal taste.
> On the other hand, it really depends on what you're writing about. You mean "to convey the idea of _hilliness _or_ hilly _in the Portuguese capital", but who are you writing for and with what purpose? Let's say you're warning people who are planning on going around Lisbon on a bike that it may not be the best idea. You could have a sentence like:
> 
> As ruas de Lisboa, cidade conhecida como a cidade das sete colinas, são muito inclinadas, cheias de subidas e descidas íngremes, e não se aconselha o uso da bicicleta para passeios de lazer. Antes é preferível viajar de eléctrico, ou usar os elevadores panorâmicos...
> 
> Hope it's clear now.



Yes, it's perfectly clear. 
As it happens, I've already expressed myself awkwardly in Portuguese and later in my native tongue, but from now on, I think I'll try finding help elsewhere. Perhaps the fact that you missed, quite understandably actually, but judging by your patronising tone is that I am simply a learner of Portuguese - nothing more, nothing less.
I lived in Lisbon for two years and I'm perfectly aware of how it and other cities around the world are labelled. I wasn't looking for something to write in a travel brochure _and_ I've already explained in my native tongue that pretty much any English speaker in _a day to day conversation_ would use _that _adjective. Thank you for your help, but I shall look for other sources of help from now on.
Hope it's clear now.


----------



## Alderamin

Sophia de Mello Breyner Andresen, em _Navegações_, num poema denominado "Lisboa", não fez a descrição topográfica de Lisboa, mas revelou a partir do seu interior o que a cidade lhe "transmitia", dizendo que Lisboa se abria _"Em seu corpo amontoado de colinas"._

http://argovia-argov.blogspot.pt/2010/01/lisboa-poema-de-sophia-de-mello-breyner.html


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Reverend Joe, I'm so sorry if I sounded patronising. It was never my intention. We must keep in mind that, same as you, I'm also expressing myself in a difference language. I can only apologise for whatever slight nuance in my tone you may deem patronising. 
Like I said above, I failed to undertsand what you were trying to ask and for what purpose. Sorry if I provided silly examples. 
I hope you don't give up on the forum because of a misunderstanding, and above all because of *me*, especially since I'm rarely here. 
Again, very sorry if I offended you in any way. Wasn't my intention.


----------



## Reverend Joe

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Reverend Joe, I'm so sorry if I sounded patronising. It was never my intention. We must keep in mind that, same as you, I'm also expressing myself in a different language. I can only apologise for whatever slight nuance in my tone you may deem patronising.
> Like I said above, I failed to undertsand what you were trying to ask and for what purpose. Sorry if I provided silly examples.
> I hope you don't give up on the forum because of a misunderstanding, and above all because of *me*, especially since I'm rarely here.
> Again, very sorry if I offended you in any way. Wasn't my intention.



Ok 4TranslatingEnglish, no problem - a misunderstanding it was, so here are my apologies too! 
I'll have a little break from here and come back in a while.
In the meantime, wishing you and everyone else here a lovely weekend.


----------

